# Can't empty trash Error Message



## jaywing (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm having the darnedest time trying to delete files in OSX that are locked. I am working on a home system with no other users, but when I attempt to empty the trash I get the message that say's, "Sorry the operation could not be completed because an unexpected error occurred. (error code -1) 

(see attached) This is actually a new message, since I just upgraded to v10.3

the previous message said:
"The operation cannot be completed because you do not have sufficient priveleges for some of the items."

You'll note on this attachment I included the "Get Info" screen to show where I've attempted but am unable to unlock the file/folder.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jaywing (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm running a dual 500 MhZ G4 with OSX v10.3
I've got 1.4 GB of RAM and a 37 GB hard drive partitioned in thirds.
I've also got an external 250 GB hard drive, also with 3 partitions.
I just upgraded to 10.3 this morning, but the only thing that's changed is a different error message (2nd attachment from initial posting)


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 2, 2004)

You forget to actually provide the attachment!

Stubborn files in the Trash?
can be removed through a simple terminal command... others can supply that.
I prefer one of the various utilities that give you a GUI process for forcing the trash to empty, such as OnyX, or Xupport, or Maintain, or a dozen or so others.

Have you repaired permissions recently?

And, HERE'S an article that has a lot of trashy info!


----------



## jaywing (Jun 2, 2004)

Let's see if it works this time



			
				DeltaMac said:
			
		

> You forget to actually provide the attachment!
> 
> Stubborn files in the Trash?
> can be removed through a simple terminal command... others can supply that.
> ...


----------



## arkayn (Jun 2, 2004)

Nope they did not show up again.


----------



## jaywing (Jun 3, 2004)

It was a little frightening, since I've not typed in code like that since the old DOS days (yeah, showing my age); even then i had all my cheat sheets laid out and taped to my cubicle walls; your tips worked like a charm. What an awesome resource this is.



			
				DeltaMac said:
			
		

> You forget to actually provide the attachment!
> 
> Stubborn files in the Trash?
> can be removed through a simple terminal command... others can supply that.
> ...


----------



## Randman (Jun 3, 2004)

Sometimes logging out (or restarting) also seems to help unstick a sticky file in the trash.


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 6, 2004)

After a major upgrade, you should open Disk Utility and repair permissions. 

The only problem I have had was a file in use, and the only thing that corrects that is a restart.


----------

